# High vapour pressure in the tank



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi fellas I noticed something which is extremely worrying today on my MY17 gtr today after a light drive for a couple of hours on local roads that I could smell fuel smell inside the car which I never experienced in my last three GTR's. I had only done around 30miles max and at average speed of 40-50mph, when I got home I gently loosened the fuel cap and the gas pressure was bloody stupidly Scarey and it lasted for a couple of minutes and then I could hear bubbling inside the tank so I tightened back up and waiting for five minutes and loosened it again and the pressure released again for around 30 seconds. Surely this isn't good for the tank and surely it's not normal either. My last 3 GTR's used to have a bit of pressure after along motorway drive or enthusiastic driving but no where anything like todays episode. I'm going to contact Nissan tomorrow because I don't feel comfortable driving it if I can smell fuel and knowing that it could explode if the pressure gets any higher. Todays temperature is around 20 degrees max which isn't really high either. Has anyone else experienced this issues.


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

I am having something similar, I am out in wales at the moment having a weekend away , yesterday with a full-ish tank I could smell fuel in the car and it was quite strong , today been out again and no smell? 
Weired!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

How much fuel was in the tank at the time?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I had three quarters full tank and it reminded me of my highly modified early gtrs but that was expected from the older 32's, 33's but not from the 35s I was really bad at times.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That is sounding dangerous.
You would expect a small build up of air in the tank but not where its built up and its going on for minutes.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

TREG said:


> That is sounding dangerous.
> You would expect a small build up of air in the tank but not where its built up and its going on for minutes.


Exactly, it scared the shite out of me, I've heard that sometimes the breather gets blocked but that's on older cars, my car hasn't even done 650 miles yet its bloody brand new almost. :rotz:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I used to get it bad on nearly empty tank with my R32, never experienced it yet with the R35.....yet.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I've seen this, I believe jamieP had the problem and SRD fixed the issue.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I had a light fuel smell in MY12 stage 5 car and I gave it to Litchfields under there warranty and iain said that sometimes the breather pipe get shit in it and blocks it causing smell inside the car and after they cleaned it that fixed the issue but that car had 20k miles and it was 4 years old. But this shouldn't be happening on a brand new car that's not even done 650 miles yet.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I read somewhere that Nissan don't recommend adding fuel until the tank is under half because it can spit back out, ie. high pressure in the tank the fuller it is.

Apparently the filler cap has a safety valve in it which is quite critical, maybe a fault there?


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Yes I got this on my MY17 yesterday, strong smell of fuel when the windows down and massive pressure release on opening the fuel filler, tank was nearly full.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

grouse said:


> Yes I got this on my MY17 yesterday, strong smell of fuel when the windows down and massive pressure release on opening the fuel filler, tank was nearly full.


You need to let Nissan know because the more owners report this problem then something will be done about it


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What have Nissan said?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I took it in this morning to my local nhpc and the earliest they could look at it was two weeks Thursday which I'm not happy with so I'm waiting for RAC to come and out and check it and then they will recover the car to Nissan and they have a policy that they can then look at it quickly as an urgent case.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Takamo said:


> so I'm waiting for RAC to come and out and check it and then they will recover the car to Nissan and they have a policy that they can then look at it quickly as an urgent case.


 I did that a couple of years ago when I spotted a weeping gearbox gasket... finally got the car back a month later with a new 22k gearbox... a spectacular way to fix a weeping gasket!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> I did that a couple of years ago when I spotted a weeping gearbox gasket... finally got the car back a month later with a new 22k gearbox... a spectacular way to fix a weeping gasket!


Bloody hell ! They changed the gearbox for a leaky gasket ? Jesus _wept_.


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Takamo said:


> You need to let Nissan know because the more owners report this problem then something will be done about it


Yes going to go into the dealers and talk to them about it and hopefully have it so you can smell the petrol fumes outside when its stood there.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

My mates had this problem on his 996 with 044 motorsport pumps running flat out, they were heating the fuel up a lot, originally we put a fuel cooler on but then changed to a single pump that is staged by the syvecs so only runs low voltage until big demand put on it, but R35 has staged pumps anyway so really should not be that, the 996's also suffered from a fuel smell if there was a fault in the EVAP system that vents the tank, this sounds more like your problem, its not venting properly.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok took the car into Nissan today and typically the weather was cooler than on Sunday, they checked it and basically said they don't feel that there is anything wrong with the car and that it's expected in hot weather which is utter crap, I told them that I have had 3 GTR's prior to this one and they didn't do this but they insisted that its normal and to keep an eye on it to see if it gets worse. I'm not happy and going to take it further.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I dont think a fuel smell is acceptable in any form on a new car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> My mates had this problem on his 996 with 044 motorsport pumps running flat out, they were heating the fuel up a lot, originally we put a fuel cooler on but then changed to a single pump that is staged by the syvecs so only runs low voltage until big demand put on it, but R35 has staged pumps anyway so really should not be that, the 996's also suffered from a fuel smell if there was a fault in the EVAP system that vents the tank, this sounds more like your problem, its not venting properly.


I agree but Nissan aren't playing ball to check it


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Try to get that in writing from them so that if anything happens, you have some come back.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Takamo said:


> I agree but Nissan aren't playing ball to check it


Have you had a good look and sniff under the bonnet?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Trevgtr said:


> Have you had a good look and sniff under the bonnet?


Yes, it's definitely coming from the rear of the car inside, I gave Litchfields a call and spoke to iain and he said that under the rear bench on driverside there is the flap for the fuel sender unit and sometimes the seal perishes but he very much doubt that this would be the case on a new vehicle. One thing I did notice is the fuel tank cap looks slightly different on the inside, it has a spring loaded type of valve in it which if I'm not mistaken the older cars didn't have and I'm wondering whether it's faulty and not opening to release the excess pressure.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Evo9lution said:


> Try to get that in writing from them so that if anything happens, you have some come back.


That's a great idea I'll request that from them if they issist that it's not a problem. I said to the dealership that these vehicles are designed and manufactured in a hot country so surely they would have noticed the fuel smell especially as they use a higher octane fuel in Japan and he agreed as the service manager drove his 17 car on the weekend on a long journey he said he did smell fuel inside the vehicle once or twice but it went away so he feels this is normal :bawling:


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Takamo said:


> Ok took the car into Nissan today and typically the weather was cooler than on Sunday, they checked it and basically said they don't feel that there is anything wrong with the car and that it's expected in hot weather which is utter crap, I told them that I have had 3 GTR's prior to this one and they didn't do this but they insisted that its normal and to keep an eye on it to see if it gets worse. I'm not happy and going to take it further.


Can't get in there to the weekend but as you have said I will also point out that my previous GTR did not have this issue, so why should it be acceptable on a new MY17.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In writing sound a good idea, even an email that it is 'normal'. How about putting the problem in writing to them and asking for a reply to 'confirm your conversation'. If they don't reply they are at fault then.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> In writing sound a good idea, even an email that it is 'normal'. How about putting the problem in writing to them and asking for a reply to 'confirm your conversation'. If they don't reply they are at fault then.


I'm going to do just that, it's really bothering me as I don't feel comfortable knowing that there is a bomb basically waiting to go off if it reaches high enough temperature. :nervous:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

This is nissans biggest problem with the GTR, this sort of customer service is appalling.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Takamo said:


> I'm going to do just that, it's really bothering me as I don't feel comfortable knowing that there is a bomb basically waiting to go off if it reaches high enough temperature. :nervous:




To be honest having it in writing is only any good if the car explodes and you survive!

I would go through the ranks of Nissan and demand they look at your car as this sounds stupidly dangerous.


----------



## Ditchy1984 (May 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear. Problems like this and the manor in which they're dealt with are holding me back from pulling the trigger on buying a 17 GTR.

Hope you get it sorted 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

I wonder if its related to the weird angles of sticking ones nozzle into the hole to fill it up.


----------



## Hackett88 (Dec 27, 2016)

The exhaust is near to the fuel tank on the R35's, It heats the fuel which expands and turns into a gas hence the pressure release. Mine is awful after a kicking on track, normal for the cars though. 

if you can smell neat fuel in the cabin its because the fuel vapour is pushing past the seal under the rear seats, its fairly normal


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Takamo said:


> I'm going to do just that, it's really bothering me as I don't feel comfortable knowing that there is a bomb basically waiting to go off if it reaches high enough temperature. :nervous:


Takamo, I've had pressure build up on all 4 of my cars including the last 2 MY17's. However, sounds nothing like the issue you have. This combined with difficulties in filling the car are a bit of a pain.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hackett88 said:


> The exhaust is near to the fuel tank on the R35's, It heats the fuel which expands and turns into a gas hence the pressure release. Mine is awful after a kicking on track, normal for the cars though.
> 
> if you can smell neat fuel in the cabin its because the fuel vapour is pushing past the seal under the rear seats, its fairly normal




Did you read the part where the car is still releasing air from the fuel tank after its been open for a few minutes and when the lid is put back on again pressure then builds back up?

That is not normal.

My 35 has pressure build up if I stop for fuel sometimes but not like this is described


----------



## Hackett88 (Dec 27, 2016)

The fuel doesnt cool down after a few seconds of the cap being open, The vapour will still be being produced from hot fuel. If driven hard the tank will get hot.

Nissan are apparently aware of the filling issues on MY17's too.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I've had 3 GTR's prior to this one and I use to drive them much harder than this one because I'm still running this one in so I'm keeping it under 4k revs and also this is stock and my others were modified and they didn't build up that much pressure and neither did they smell of fuel inside the cabin on a hot day. It's only done it on the weekend gone where we had a warmish two days. Nothing yesterday so it's obviously heat related I believe but it's not meant to do that because it's bloody dangerous, summer hasn't even started yet :nervous:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nissan UK have emailed me about the problem and they are saying it's normal, they also say that when fueling the car you should stop fueling on the first click of the nozzle which seems a bit strange as my car clicks out on about a £1 of fuel. I've never heard soo much bull in my life, the reckon that filling the car up cause the problem of pressure and fuel smell. Can anyone recommend a professional testing facility where I can get this theory disproven, if that is the case then it's a design fault and needs to be addressed.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I think I'm going to contact watchdog and get this looked into


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Nissan UK have emailed me about the problem and they are saying it's normal, they also say that when fueling the car you should stop fueling on the first click of the nozzle which seems a bit strange as my car clicks out on about a £1 of fuel. I've never heard soo much bull in my life, the reckon that filling the car up cause the problem of pressure and fuel smell. Can anyone recommend a professional testing facility where I can get this theory disproven, if that is the case then it's a design fault and needs to be addressed.


Reading this reminded me of what I read, in the R35 GT-R 2017 brochure Nissan sent me, and I now quote the last line of the 1st page *"If you're a Nissan customer, We'll look after you!"

* You should show Nissan, and quote them Takamo!

It even says "HERE FOR YOU" So even more to quote them! and has a customer promise phone number and web link, got on it!

pic of said brochure below ..


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

"Born Bad Made Good" - sounds like they're slagging off their own product; at least the earlier versions. Not the wisest move!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Evo9lution said:


> "Born Bad Made Good" - sounds like they're slagging off their own product; at least the earlier versions. Not the wisest move!


I'd say, "born bad, made fugly!".

Piss poor customer service from Nissan (again).

The look of disgust and distain I received from a certain WestWay Nissan when I said Litchfield serviced my car was unbelievable.

Suffice to say I'll drive the 250 mile round trip rather than 2 miles down the road to Nissan again.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Nissan UK have emailed me about the problem and they are saying it's normal, they also say that when fueling the car you should stop fueling on the first click of the nozzle which seems a bit strange as my car clicks out on about a £1 of fuel. I've never heard soo much bull in my life, the reckon that filling the car up cause the problem of pressure and fuel smell. Can anyone recommend a professional testing facility where I can get this theory disproven, if that is the case then it's a design fault and needs to be addressed.


Sounds like you're dealing with office staff that haven't got a clue, they're just reciting from the manual. Why your local NHPC won't take the car in and carry out basic checks is unfathomable. Very poor.

As far as I know the MY16 is the same as the MY17 in terms of filler neck design and difficulty, but not sure if they changed the fuel cap, I doubt it. I wonder if your problem is as simple as a faulty cap, apparently they do have a safety valve built into them.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I emailed pictures of the fuel cap to the GTR's specialist at Nissan UK customer service department because when I mentioned that the cap has a pressure valve he wasn't aware of it and asked me to take pics of it, that shows how much they don't know F all about their flagship car. The MY17 cars filling neck in the tank is different to the earlier models, they have added a plastic black moving internal neck same as the quashki and pulsar apparently. It's meant to help with filling of fuel.... Bullshit again it's a mission to fuel it


----------



## Huskyman (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to butt in here but it sounds like you need an engineers report on the car, I had to go down this route years ago. Got nowhere with the dealer until the engineers report was done. Maybe Litchfields or another specialist would be willing to do this for you.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Good idea I'll give Litchfields a call


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Car is booked in for them to have a look at on may 12th, a least they showed a bit of concern that I was smelling fuel in the cabin.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

grouse said:


> Car is booked in for them to have a look at on may 12th, a least they showed a bit of concern that I was smelling fuel in the cabin.


So much concern they are happy for you to drive it another month almost ?? I would say not good enough this is a safety issue.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> So much concern they are happy for you to drive it another month almost ?? I would say not good enough this is a safety issue.




100% agree.
This could be a recall issue as it is a real safety issue I feel.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TREG said:


> 100% agree.
> This could be a recall issue as it is a real safety issue I feel.


I would ask the dealer in question to sign a disclaimer that the car is in no way unsafe etc, I bet they wont. Lets say for example it catches fire and you claim on insurance BUT they somehow see this post, I can see it now 'Well sir you choose to drive a car you were concerned was dangerous !!!!!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nissan headoffice emailed a page from the owners manual which basically states that the vehicles tank will reach high fuel pressure in the tank because of where it's situated and you may smell fuel smell inside the cabin.... So the idiots are Aware of the problem which they do not consider as a fault and normal


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Perhaps therefore, they are not idiots and you should stop worrying?


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

The last time I smelled fumes in a cabin was on an old landrover defender, the fumes were from a rusted through exhaust and were filling the cabin up haha 

Fun times.


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

Watching with interest. Got my car Wednesday and so far no fumes, in fact very little venting when refuelling, although it has definitely been cooler here over the past week.

To be fair to Takamo, it doesn't sound like his car is right and when paying that amount of cash it should be!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

My Noble M12 was terrible for the smell of petrol. There were two causes:

a) The petrol cap did not fit very tightly. The solution was to adjust the little nut at the back of it. I tried that I loosened it by mistake and then after re-inserting it I could not get it back off. I had to undo the jubilee clip that held the rubber neck hose that goes to the petrol tank and push it out.

b) There's a small thin rubber hose that is the fuel overflow tube. It goes from the neck of the filler and pops out of a hole in the cill. So if you overfill it drains under the car. But what happens over time is that this little overflow tube perishes a bit and it means it gets a few millimeters shorter so instead of draining under the car if you overfill it, it drains the petrol into the cill and it runs all along it !!

As you can see, a Noble is not quite as advanced as a GT-R !


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Perhaps therefore, they are not idiots and you should stop worrying?


If it's not normal in the older models and other cars that you smell fuel in the cabin how can that be rite Adam, next the engine may fall out and just because the toss pots at Nissan may have written it in the manual then are we supposed to accept it as normal. It's not rite and I'm going to challenge it for my sake and others.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How about posting a short video clip up on here so everyone can see what its doing?

Like I said my 09 sometimes has pressure built up when its been used but no smell of fuel and the pressure does not continue building up once its opened.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Both the complaint of fuel smell in cabin and venting from the fuel tank have been ongoing complaints from owners ever since I got my car in 2009.

Copy this into google as I can't out the link and you'll see just how many threads there have been over the years.

r35 gtr fuel smell in cabin site:gtrlife.com

Also the very same with refuelling and a Nissan US warranty

Fuel tank air keeps coming out? (see video) - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life

Might be helpful


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

dudersvr said:


> So much concern they are happy for you to drive it another month almost ?? I would say not good enough this is a safety issue.


I will give them there due they did say is it a constant problem and putting me off driving it, I explained it has only happened on two hot weekends not all the time. With work, fridays suit me best so tha was the earliest they could book me in.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

grouse said:


> I will give them there due they did say is it a constant problem and putting me off driving it, I explained it has only happened on two hot weekends not all the time. With work, fridays suit me best so tha was the earliest they could book me in.


I had it on one weekend when we had the lovely weather last week and I ain't smelt it since but I am dreading the summer weather to come (good job its not for long.. Lol).


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Update - Well as expected they had the car on Friday for the day. 

Could not find any problems with the fuel system, checked over fully. Was told it could be down to parts bedding in as the car is new. Like I believe that.

As we have had no hot days since then it has not happened again but they have said to me if it occurs again let them know, roll on summer.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

My car did it once on that very warm weekend and hasn't done it again and I have driven it at high temperatures and for short and long journeys, yesterday I took it to the pod where it ran a respectable 11 second quarter as a 100%stock car and there and back no smell or high pressure in the tank so the twats might be a actually telling the truth..... Highly unlikely but possible.... Who thought Donald twat trump would become president... Lol


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

There is a first time for everything I guess Lol.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

A broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Not sure if this helps but just in case as I'm not too aware of Nissans emission systems.

When I was working at JLR last year was in charge of fuel systems for current cars. Usually when its warm the fuel in the tank vaporises and occassionally you can get a significant pressure build up from the vapor, causing hissing and even spit back when you open the fuel cap. Bubbling can be heard sometimes too. With new emission legislations the evap cans/charcoal canisters have been revised to take on the job of absorbing more fuel vapor.

It may be useful to get a check on your fuel evap system just in case it isn't operating properly. Either its fully saturated and not venting on start up or not absorbing vapors at all.

Edit. Read back on your post about the valve on the fuel cap. It is a venting mechanism to help release fuel vapor, other cars like Mercedes have them too. Might be good to get that checked as well... *cough* OE fuel caps arent great.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

My CBA has always had too much pressure in the tank. Runs slightly rich too.
When one of us goes up in a ball of flames, maybe Shitsan will do something about it. It ain't normal. Shitsan need to have their computers messed with


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

I just noticed I am getting fumes in the cabin. A third of a tank, 33 degrees outside temp. It seems to be when it's on recirculation mode and almost made me sick until I wound the windows down and put it in fresh air mode. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

swaussiescott said:


> I just noticed I am getting fumes in the cabin. A third of a tank, 33 degrees outside temp. It seems to be when it's on recirculation mode and almost made me sick until I wound the windows down and put it in fresh air mode.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You need to contact Nissan headoffice because at the moment they think I'm the only one who is complaining about this issue, the more people who report the problem then they may do something about it.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Takamo said:


> You need to contact Nissan headoffice because at the moment they think I'm the only one who is complaining about this issue, the more people who report the problem then they may do something about it.


Dude all GTRs in the states are being recalled due to faulty EVAP systems, this can cause pressure build up !!!!!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> Dude all GTRs in the states are being recalled due to faulty EVAP systems, this can cause pressure build up !!!!!!


Cheers for that I'm going to contact the Head Office again tomorrow


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Dude all GTRs in the states are being recalled due to faulty EVAP systems, this can cause pressure build up !!!!!!


I might very well be wrong but don't EVAP canisters only apply to American spec cars?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Chippy_Jersey said:


> I might very well be wrong but don't EVAP canisters only apply to American spec cars?


Well our 996/7 porsches have a full evap system, im pretty sure euro spec cars will for Switzerland etc

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/304953-evap-control.html


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Anyone who is experiencing the same problem please contact Nissan gb I've contacted them again and waiting for them to reply


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

My cars a 2010 I get a smell of fuel inside the car when the weather is hot but only when the drives window is down . I don't get any smell of fuel when the window is closed .....Was gonna get Lichfields to have a look at it at next service


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The my17 has fuel smells inside the cabin when the outside temperature is highish


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Takamo said:


> The my17 has fuel smells inside the cabin when the outside temperature is highish


Typically I've been away this week when your having hot weather so I've not been able to drive mine to see if it happens again.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Rite! Done some digging today and as said by dudersvr the US dealerships are aware of the problem but haven't recalled the cars in but if they get anyone complaining then have a fix which they apply to the EVAP system something to do with the solenoid and breather system. So knowing this I would seriously recommend that you guys with the new cars especially get onto Nissan Gb headoffice and raise this as a serious concern because basically we are sitting on a ticking time bomb and when the temperature is high enough through the weather and combined with the vehicles running temperature someone somewhere is gunna get seriously injured or even cause death. The more complaints they receive the likely that they'll seriously look into it and get it sorted for us all. I've been told that this is what is also causing the fuel vomiting problem when the fuel cap is opened after the car has been running. 01923899999 is number for Nissan GB headoffice.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd rather die in a fireball than talk to them useless ****ers again :rotz:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The US EVAP system is a bit different to ours. They have a vent valve so the ecu can shut it and do a pressure test. We don't. In theory, it shouldn't be possible for that much pressure to build up. But it does. Buying a nomex suit tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

It goes in for its 2000km check Monday. I will be insisting they take this issue seriously. After I posted this I stopped for a break (posted whilst stuck in traffic) and I honestly wondered if I should have been driving. I felt really "out of it". Took me half an hour to feel OK to continue. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

swaussiescott said:


> It goes in for its 2000km check Monday. I will be insisting they take this issue seriously. After I posted this I stopped for a break (posted whilst stuck in traffic) and I honestly wondered if I should have been driving. I felt really "out of it". Took me half an hour to feel OK to continue.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That exactly how I felt, I don't have confidence in the car and feel scared that it might blow.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

How on earth do I get fuel into this car lol? Struggled yesterday and my wife has had the same just now,them the pumps just clicks as if the tank is full


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

Cardiff R33 said:


> How on earth do I get fuel into this car lol? Struggled yesterday and my wife has had the same just now,them the pumps just clicks as if the tank is full


Put the nozzle half way in, that seems to work for me. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## neo786 (Jul 19, 2012)

As above push it all the way in then take it out about an inch or so that seems to do the trick for me. I don't need to twist it in any particular direction.


----------



## colin41 (Apr 26, 2015)

Noticed a slight fuel smell in my car today. No where near as bad as some people's in here tho. Also when I parked it and got out I could smell a bit of petrol. Strange thing is I've had the car 2 years now and this is the first time smelling it. Car is 2010.


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

Official response from my dealer is that it's a known issue and is part of the cars design (in a way). The fuel tank sits above/between the exhaust which will transfer heat into the tank when it's sitting still. The high octane fuel expands more than normal fuel, causing it to vent gasses. He had no answer when I asked why it vents into the cabin and are Nissan going to fix it... Typical fob off from a dealer was my thoughts. So no fix for Swiss cars or appears. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

